# Hazara Motorway Aerial Views Construction Updates CPEC



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## I S I

But the youthians said that CPEC meaning is China Punjab Economic Corridor. I guess Federal government did another ziadti to chota subah by annexing the Hazara from KPK & adding it to Punjab.


----------



## Maxpane

A great step to.prosperity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

This is going to be one of the most beautiful roads in Pakistan.


----------



## aftab_s81

I'm from Hazara. Have lived in Peshawar for 2 years as a student. Majority of the Pathans consider us Punjabis. They call us Punjabi and hate like anything. They don't consider any development being done in Hazara as part of KP b/c we don't speak Pashto. This is why KP govt. has proposed 3 new routes for CPEC ALL excluding Hazara.
I don't want to irk any querrel but this is the ground reality that I and every Hazarewal has experienced first hand. Well, it does not mean we hate Pathans but, to be honest, we are not in a love affair either.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Maxpane

aftab_s81 said:


> I'm from Hazara. Have lived in Peshawar for 2 years as a student. Majority of the Pathans consider us Punjabis. They call us Punjabi and hate like anything. They don't consider any development being done in Hazara as part of KP b/c we don't speak Pashto. This is why KP govt. has proposed 3 new routes for CPEC ALL excluding Hazara.
> I don't want to irk any querrel but this is the ground reality that I and every Hazarewal has experienced first hand. Well, it does not mean we hate Pathans but, to be honest, we are not in a love affair either.


Why hate ? if someone is punjabi so it means pathan are going to hate them ?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

aftab_s81 said:


> I'm from Hazara. Have lived in Peshawar for 2 years as a student. Majority of the Pathans consider us Punjabis. They call us Punjabi and hate like anything. They don't consider any development being done in Hazara as part of KP b/c we don't speak Pashto. This is why KP govt. has proposed 3 new routes for CPEC ALL excluding Hazara.
> I don't want to irk any querrel but this is the ground reality that I and every Hazarewal has experienced first hand. Well, it does not mean we hate Pathans but, to be honest, we are not in a love affair either.


I agree with you and i'm also from Hazara division.Although i'm a pti supporter and they've done many great things in KPK but they totally neglect Hazara region whenever there is a pashtoon in KPK government.That's the reason you would hardly see any mega project going on in Hazara region by provincial government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barbarosa

aftab_s81 said:


> I'm from Hazara. Have lived in Peshawar for 2 years as a student. Majority of the Pathans consider us Punjabis. They call us Punjabi and hate like anything. They don't consider any development being done in Hazara as part of KP b/c we don't speak Pashto. This is why KP govt. has proposed 3 new routes for CPEC ALL excluding Hazara.
> I don't want to irk any querrel but this is the ground reality that I and every Hazarewal has experienced first hand. Well, it does not mean we hate Pathans but, to be honest, we are not in a love affair either.


KP govt has never oppose Hazara route, KP and Balochistan demands for western route and oppose of the CPEC though eastern route which are passing through the big cities of Punjab.
please clean your mind against the Pathans and reject the theory of Baba Haider Zaman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> I agree with you and i'm also from Hazara division.Although i'm a pti supporter and they've done many great things in KPK but they totally neglect Hazara region whenever there is a pashtoon in KPK government.That's the reason you would hardly see any mega project going on in Hazara region by provincial government.


Then pti isnt doing good . If they show discrimination in their government then how they govern the country if they win .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

aftab_s81 said:


> I'm from Hazara. Have lived in Peshawar for 2 years as a student. Majority of the Pathans consider us Punjabis. They call us Punjabi and hate like anything. They don't consider any development being done in Hazara as part of KP b/c we don't speak Pashto. This is why KP govt. has proposed 3 new routes for CPEC ALL excluding Hazara.
> I don't want to irk any querrel but this is the ground reality that I and every Hazarewal has experienced first hand. Well, it does not mean we hate Pathans but, to be honest, we are not in a love affair either.




And we need it badly, driving from Hasan Abdal upward is pain. Then little cities like Abbottabad that have one single road passing through it need by pass to avoid the huge traffic and traffic jams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

United said:


> Hazara community has been epicenter of crimes against Sunni's all over the world be it Syira, Afgan, Iran, Pakistan........
> 
> U ppl r more faithful to Khamenei's than u r to ur ownselves
> 
> and u cry about others Shame on u!!!


You're confusing Persian speaking Hazara people in Quetta or Afghanistan with Hindko speaking of Hazara Division in KPK.People in Hazara Division are sunnis 100%.You will not find any Shia in Hazara Division(KPK) and we are most peaceful people ever in whole of KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## I.R.A

United said:


> Hazara community has been epicenter of crimes against Sunni's all over the world be it Syira, Afgan, Iran, Pakistan........
> 
> U ppl r more faithful to Khamenei's than u r to ur ownselves
> 
> and u cry about others Shame on u!!!
> 
> 
> Bullshit we have many punjabis and pathans working in peshawar and lahore.......dont spread ur khamini shit with us u can eat it,




Hazara is a region in Pakistan. What are you talking about?


----------



## Well.wisher

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> I agree with you and i'm also from Hazara division.Although i'm a pti supporter and they've done many great things in KPK but they totally neglect Hazara region whenever there is a pashtoon in KPK government.That's the reason you would hardly see any mega project going on in Hazara region by provincial government.


Strange . 
Hazaras of quetta are patriotic people even being ignored by federal and being killed by terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## I S I

Maxpane said:


> Why hate ? if someone is punjabi so it means pathan are going to hate them ?


He's another typical Youthia.


----------



## I.R.A

Maxpane said:


> Then pti isnt doing good . If they show discrimination in their government then how they govern the country if they win .



I don't see PTI winning any seats from that region again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

User said:


> I don't see PTI winning any seats from that region again.


Bro you are from kpk?


----------



## I.R.A

Maxpane said:


> Bro you are from kpk?



Yes.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

User said:


> And we need it badly, driving from Hasan Abdal upward is pain. Then little cities like Abbottabad that have one single passing through it need by pass to avoid the huge traffic and traffic jams.


Yeah Hazara is the biggest revenue generating division in KPK whether it be Royalty from Tarbela, Khanpur and other dams, industries in Hattar Industrial Estate and Havelian or tourism in areas like thandiani,kaghan,naran,ghora galli, abbottabad but just look at the condition of roads from Hassan Abdal onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

aftab_s81 said:


> I'm from Hazara. Have lived in Peshawar for 2 years as a student. Majority of the Pathans consider us Punjabis. They call us Punjabi and hate like anything. They don't consider any development being done in Hazara as part of KP b/c we don't speak Pashto. This is why KP govt. has proposed 3 new routes for CPEC ALL excluding Hazara.
> I don't want to irk any querrel but this is the ground reality that I and every Hazarewal has experienced first hand. Well, it does not mean we hate Pathans but, to be honest, we are not in a love affair either.



Stop playing the ethnic card. This is exactly what the enemies want. Division on ethnic lines. I'm a Pashtun and I have never called someone from Hazara a Punjabi. If any Pashto speaking person has ever said such a disgusting thing it is highly regrettable, but you need to stop playing the victim card. Pashtun have nothing against Punjabis or Hazarawaal. We are all Pakistanis. Having said that, I don't always agree with everything that the government has to say. I also may have disagreements with the provincial government. Just because I have disagreements or grievances does not mean that I'm going to start generalizing against a whole ethnic group. We need to put our emotions aside and start looking at things collectively. CPEC will only be a success if everyone works together. If people are going to resort to blame games CPEC is going to suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Maxpane

United said:


> Hazara community has been epicenter of crimes against Sunni's all over the world be it Syira, Afgan, Iran, Pakistan........
> 
> U ppl r more faithful to Khamenei's than u r to ur ownselves
> 
> and u cry about others Shame on u!!!
> 
> 
> Bullshit we have many punjabis and pathans working in peshawar and lahore.......dont spread ur khamini shit with us u can eat it,


Why you criticixe for his belief???? He talked about kpk policies try to convince him not attack his sect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> Yeah Hazara is the biggest revenue generating division in KPK whether it be Royalty from Tarbela, Khanpur and other dams, industries in Hattar Industrial Estate and Havelian or tourism in areas like thandiani,kaghan,naran,ghora galli, abbottabad but just look at the condition of roads from Hassan Abdal onwards.



It is very apparent yar there is no road toll collection plaza in Hazara region, you will see it in Punjab but nothing in KPK or Hazara for travelling on the same road.


----------



## Maxpane

User said:


> Yes.


Bro how is kpk govt is doing . Imean you know better than me cuz its your region and you can explain it in betterway


----------



## I.R.A

maximuswarrior said:


> This is exactly what the enemies want.



Bro if you are nice don't think all of them are nice, we have seen it so for us to pretend that its not the case is bit difficult. Plus enemy hardly knows Pashtun majority despises Hazara.


----------



## I.R.A

Maxpane said:


> Bro how is kpk govt is doing . Imean you know better than me cuz its your region and you can explain it in betterway



In my region there is nothing new, no change, no initiative, even the candidate they chose had never won in his whole life but 2013. Bro ask someone who lives in Peshawar they would know the benefits.


----------



## Maxpane

User said:


> In my region there is nothing new, no change, no initiative, even the candidate they chose had never won in his whole life but 2013. Bro ask someone who lives in Peshawar they would know the benefits.


Ok thanks . So where you from?


----------



## I.R.A

United said:


> he spreading hate among us...........this he learned from khaminis Iran.........divide and conquer
> 
> I have many hazara frnds also and i now what slavery they are getting sucked in by Iran




Bai Hazara people and Hazara region are two totally different things, and if it was me I would keep shut if I don't know the reality.



Maxpane said:


> Ok thanks . So where you from?



Abbottabad Thandiani.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane

United said:


> he spreading hate among us...........this he learned from khaminis Iran.........divide and conquer
> 
> I have many hazara frnds also and i now what slavery they are getting sucked in by Iran


Bro am sorry to say you can convince him with soft words ig you talk in rude way then do you think you are doing good enough to criticize his sect ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

User said:


> Bro if you are nice don't think all of them are nice, we have seen it so for us to pretend that its not the case is bit difficult. Plus enemy hardly knows Pashtun majority despises Hazara.



Does that by default mean all of them are bad? Bad people exist everywhere. I too have heard terrible things from Pathan, Baloch, Punjabi and Sindhi folks. Am I going to brandish each as bad? Enemy knows more than you can comprehend.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Well.wisher said:


> Hazaras of quetta are patriotic people even being ignored by federal and being killed by terrorists.


Yeah you're right about Hazaras in Balochistan but right now in this thread we are talking about Hazara division of KPK.We speak Hindko language whereas Hazaras in Balochistan and Afghanistan speak persian.There's a huge difference b/w both.We are mostly Sunnis whereas Hazaras in Balochistan and Afghanistan are mostly from Shia sect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barbarosa

The policies of KP govt does not means the policies of KP pathans.
The policies of Punjab govt does not means the policies of Punjabi.etc etc.
We are all Pakistani and proud of each other.
Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## maximuswarrior

User said:


> I don't see PTI winning any seats from that region again.



There comes the cat out of the bag. That is your real beef. PTI is obviously your chief concern. Feel free to criticize PTI, but don't bring ethnic divisions into this discussion. Generalizing is never a good thing. It is dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

maximuswarrior said:


> There comes the cat out of the bag. That is your real beef. PTI is obviously your chief concern.


Sir you from peshawar?


----------



## I.R.A

maximuswarrior said:


> There comes the cat out of the bag. That is your real beef. PTI is obviously your chief concern.



And I had fcking traveled to my constituency, wasted my petrol just to vote for the first time in my life, and that too the person I didn't like guess what he was PTI candidate.

Anyways I don't see why I should engage in a debate with you. Have a nice day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Maxpane said:


> Then pti isnt doing good . If they show discrimination in their government then how they govern the country if they win .


You may be right but i'm seriously concerned about this as it may seriously affect upon pti's performance in 2018 elections for this division so they must do some projects at least like they are doing in peshawar for any hazara division's city let's say abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> You may be right but i'm seriously concerned about this as it may seriously affect upon pti's performance in 2018 elections for this division so they must do some projects at least like they are doing in peshawar for any hazara division's city let's say abbottabad.


Hope they start projects if they are totally rejecting hazara



User said:


> And I had fcking traveled to my constituency, wasted my petrol just to vote for the first time in my life, and that too the person I didn't like guess what he was PTI candidate.
> 
> Anyways I don't see why I should engage in a debate with you. Have a nice day.


Bro i like your passion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

United said:


> I have many hazara frnds also and i now what slavery they are getting sucked in by Iran


People in Hazara division are not persian speaking people they are hindko speaking people unlike hazaras in balochistan or Afghanistan.Moreover we are sunnis not Shias so please stop saying bs if you don't know anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Maxpane said:


> Sir you from peshawar?



My parents are from Peshawar and I regularly visit. I consider myself a Pakistani. I don't believe in this mumbo jumbo.



User said:


> And I had fcking traveled to my constituency, wasted my petrol just to vote for the first time in my life, and that too the person I didn't like guess what he was PTI candidate.
> 
> Anyways I don't see why I should engage in a debate with you. Have a nice day.



What is your concern with PTI? Has IK or any of his party members called you a Punjabi? Please clarify what your concern is.

You should engage because you are making random accusations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

maximuswarrior said:


> My parents are from Peshawar and I regularly visit. I consider myself a Pakistani. I don't believe in this mumbo jumbo.


Oh man you got me wrong . I want to ask for kpk govern contribution .


----------



## United

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> People in Hazara division are not persian speaking people they are hindko speaking people unlike hazaras in balochistan or Afghanistan.Moreover we are sunnis not Shias so please stop saying bs if you don't know anything.




I am referring to original post abut shia hazara's nothing to do with location Hazara division


----------



## maximuswarrior

Maxpane said:


> Oh man you got me wrong . I want to ask for kpk govern contribution .



I can say the following about KPK government's contribution. They have done some good things and have neglected others like any provincial government. They thought they could come in and change everything with a bang. Obviously, they found out that they cannot. I'm impressed with certain things such as the police force improvement. Also, administratively it seems better organized. They are trying to curb corruption and it seems to diminish somewhat. I have visited KPK when it was ruled by the ANP. Bombs were going off all over the place. American spies were crawling all over the place. Corruption was rampant. Security was nonexistent. Is all of this better today in KPK? ABSOLUTELY.

IK has let his mouth do too much talking at times. He is not an evil person, but he is not a seasoned politician. He observes things which are true, but he doesn't think before uttering the words. Things aren't perfect and especially in a country like Pakistan. Corruption, nepotism etc. all exist on a mega scale and everyone knows it. Sometimes you have to accept shortcomings and negativities for the greater good. He still has to understand this concept and that also includes some honorable and emotional fellow members on this forum. There comes an opportunity when you can address all the shortcomings. There is a time and place for everything. Now is the time to work on CPEC and stabilize Pakistan. Everything else comes after that.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

barbarosa said:


> The policies of KP govt does not means the policies of KP pathans.
> The policies of Punjab govt does not means the policies of Punjabi.etc etc.
> We are all Pakistani and proud of each other.
> Pakistan Zindabad.


Yeah you are totally right but we should accept when mistakes are being made and try to rectify them instead of totally ignoring them.We don't hate Pashtuns anyway and they may not be biased with us at all but these things do provoke people that why they are being neglected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

aftab_s81 said:


> I'm from Hazara. Have lived in Peshawar for 2 years as a student. Majority of the Pathans consider us Punjabis. They call us Punjabi and hate like anything. They don't consider any development being done in Hazara as part of KP b/c we don't speak Pashto. This is why KP govt. has proposed 3 new routes for CPEC ALL excluding Hazara.
> I don't want to irk any querrel but this is the ground reality that I and every Hazarewal has experienced first hand. Well, it does not mean we hate Pathans but, to be honest, we are not in a love affair either.


That's not true at all.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

United said:


> I am referring to original post abut shia hazara's nothing to do with location Hazara division


I'm really Sorry if i misunderstood you but original post of this thread is about Hazara Motorway that's is in Hazara Division of KPK


----------



## barbarosa

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> Yeah you are totally right but we should accept when mistakes are being made and try to rectify them instead of totally ignoring them.We don't hate Pashtuns anyway and they may not be biased with us at all but these things do provoke people that why they are being neglected.


These mistakes separate East Pakistan from us, these mistakes belong to the political Parties not belong to the Pathans, Punjabi, Bengali, Sindhi etc. It is our political failure.


----------



## xyxmt

United said:


> Hazara community has been epicenter of crimes against Sunni's all over the world be it Syira, Afgan, Iran, Pakistan........
> 
> U ppl r more faithful to Khamenei's than u r to ur ownselves
> 
> and u cry about others Shame on u!!!
> 
> 
> Bullshit we have many punjabis and pathans working in peshawar and lahore.......dont spread ur khamini shit with us u can eat it,



LOL
you have no clue what you are talking about, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

United said:


> n u must be a shia terrorist?


If someone is shia or sunni so whats wrong we all beleive in one Allah when are we going to learn think above these things ??????????

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## war&peace

The thread is about construction work on the motorway through Hazara that will be part of the CPEC but the patwaris and hate-mongers have turned the thread into a clash of ethnicities, sects and derailed into a troll fest. Hazaravi should not act idiotically like patwaris...They should reply this question honestly that how many times NS visited Hazara and compare it with the number of times he visited Maulvi Diesel's areas and promised a large number of projects and huge invest,emt by the federal govt.

Furthermore, I find it totally disgusting that some people pretending to be harazavis and complaining about the discrimination and lack of infra-structure..well everything is relative...I have lived in Abbottabad and visited it many times and I can say it has much better development and infrastructure than most of KPK but still they have this sickness in their heart and spread this false information and ethnic hate.

Now if we compare this situation with Punjab, we see that the govt has always neglected the southern Punjab and invested unfairly in just one city while depriving rest of the cities especially in the southern Punjab region for decades and that is why there is a strong movement for a separate province.
@SherDil007 @Doordie @GreenFalcon @Morse_Code

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

I having reported this thread. There is nothing, but hate in here.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Let me add some good Pictures of Hazara Motorway here to calm everyone down

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Maxpane

Thank you 


Muhammad Omar said:


> Let me add some good Pictures of Hazara Motorway here to calm everyone down


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sugarcane

Is it four lane?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

LoveIcon said:


> Is it four lane?



*Hasan Abdal-Havelian section is 6 lane while 
Havelian-Thakot section is 4 lane *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Some body please ban this United guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Muhammad Omar said:


> Havelian-Thakot section is 4 lane



4 lane shouldn't be called motorway, It's just a highway without city/town traffic. Motorway should be at-least 6 lanes.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

LoveIcon said:


> 4 lane shouldn't be called motorway, It's just a highway without city/town traffic. Motorway should be at-least 6 lanes.



Actually there are 4 lane Motorways as well like in the Pic M45 in England is 4 lane...

Motorway is a Highway which have controlled Access and Exits (interchanges) unlike highways on which you can enter or exit from any village town or city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Maxpane said:


> If someone is shia or sunni so whats wrong we all beleive in one Allah when are we going to learn think above these things ??????????



why dont u say him who is saying wahabi and differentiating islam?


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

barbarosa said:


> These mistakes separate East Pakistan from us, these mistakes belong to the political Parties not belong to the Pathans, Punjabi, Bengali, Sindhi etc. It is our political failure.


Yeah, you are totally right but all our politicians do exhibit these kind of things like spending most of the budget on the areas they belong to while ignoring other areas.Panama Brothers spend almost all of the budget on Central Punjab.When Gillani was PM he built more than 12 flyovers as well as model airport in Multan and diverted even funds of ongoing lowari tunnel Project towards Projects in Multan.Pervez Khattak is also spending most of the funds on Nowshehra,mardan and Peshawar.


war&peace said:


> Furthermore, I find it totally disgusting that some people pretending to be harazavis and complaining about the discrimination and lack of infra-structure..well everything is relative...I have lived in Abbottabad and visited it many times and I can say it has much better development and infrastructure than most of KPK but still they have this sickness in their heart and spread this false information and ethnic hate.


I don't hate any other ethnicity nor i am mongering hate based on ethnicity.I'm really sorry if you felt it like that.Hazara Division is not all about Abbottabad or specifically Abbottabad City.Hazara Division has 7 districts namely Abbottabad,Batagram,Haripur, Upper Kohistan, Lower Kohistan, Mansehra and Torghar.Out of all these districts only Abbottabad City seems to be developed infrastructure wise but that's not primarily due to provincial govt's special attention or somewhat like that.It was developed by British as a resort city and if anyone knows history then Abbottabad was named after James Abbott Commissioner of Abbottabad who had developed Abbottabad to be the best city in the North.If you go towards upper parts of Hazara Region then you would find out that districts like Kohistan and Torghar don't even have roads for most of it's region,let alone any other basic facilities of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

@waz sir g can you clear this Thread Shia Sunni War is on here


----------



## RealNapster

User said:


> Abbottabad Thandiani.



What about that road rehabilitation and widening project carried out on Nathiagali road till galiyat ?
Expension (widening) of KKH mainly in curves from Havelian to Abbotabad. still underway. 
and what about Abbottabad university of Science and technology . ? 

it is something right. 

it's not like that in Previous 3 years now Peshawar have metro train, metro bus, circular railway system but Abbotabad lack these facilities. 

Every portion of Province is getting something.



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> Pervez Khattak is also spending most of the funds on Nowshehra,mardan and Peshawar.



Count me the projects current Government carrying in Nowshera and Mardan. i am from Nowshera so know both Districts well. 

Tell me . i am waiting.


----------



## Maxpane

United said:


> why dont u say him who is saying wahabi and differentiating islam?


Am saying everyone when are we going to think above this matter.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

RealNapster said:


> Count me the projects current Government carrying in Nowshera and Mardan. i am from Nowshera so know both Districts well.


Just about Nowshera.Jalozai Dam,Teaching Hospital Nowshera,UET Jalozai Campus Nowshera, Nowshera Medical College,2 Commerce Colleges,Rs 13 billion spur construction along river kabul banks,water supply schemes,KP police Explosives handling schools,SCU training schools,solar tubewell projects and even solar panels were only distributed in Nowshera.He had also announced knowledge park in nowshera,don't know whether it materialized or not.I see him inaugurating roads and other small projects like schools etc on regular basis in these 3 districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> I don't hate any other ethnicity nor i am mongering hate based on ethnicity.I'm really sorry if you felt it like that.Hazara Division is not all about Abbottabad or specifically Abbottabad City.Hazara Division has 7 districts namely Abbottabad,Batagram,Haripur, Upper Kohistan, Lower Kohistan, Mansehra and Torghar.Out of all these districts only Abbottabad City seems to be developed infrastructure wise but that's not primarily due to provincial govt's special attention or somewhat like that.It was developed by British as a resort city and if anyone knows history then Abbottabad was named after James Abbott Commissioner of Abbottabad who had developed Abbottabad to be the best city in the North.If you go towards upper parts of Hazara Region then you would find out that districts like Kohistan and Torghar don't even have roads for most of it's region,let alone any other basic facilities of life.


Well my comment was not particular your posts. Yeah that's a fact that it was developed by the British and the efforts and love of James Abbott are commendable in this regard. I have read the beautiful poem by him on a plaque in Lady Garden Park many times that I still remember that as I have saved images of it in my cam also. 

I remember the day when I first came here
And smelt the sweet Abbottabad air

The trees and ground covered with snow
Gave us indeed a brilliant show

To me the place seemed like a dream
And far ran a lonesome stream

The wind hissed as if welcoming us
The pine swayed creating a lot of fuss

And the tiny cuckoo sang it away
A song very melodious and gay

I adored the place from the first sight
And was happy that my coming here was right

And eight good years here passed very soon
And we leave you perhaps on a sunny noon

Oh Abbottabad we are leaving you now
To your natural beauty do I bow

Perhaps your winds sound will never reach my ear
My gift for you is a few sad tears

I bid you farewell with a heavy heart
Never from my mind will your memories thwart ​Really romantic words but he is not to be blamed, this place mesmerises its visitors with its allure even today 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## insight-out

Years ago, I remember even the construction workers and machine operators, let alone the engineers, for these highway and bridge projects were foreigners.

Today almost all the faces are Pakistani. This means a large, skilled, employed workforce.

This is progress. It is amazing how we often ignore the positives and only see doom and gloom in everything.


----------



## karakoram

aftab_s81 said:


> I'm from Hazara. Have lived in Peshawar for 2 years as a student. Majority of the Pathans consider us Punjabis. They call us Punjabi and hate like anything. They don't consider any development being done in Hazara as part of KP b/c we don't speak Pashto. This is why KP govt. has proposed 3 new routes for CPEC ALL excluding Hazara.
> I don't want to irk any querrel but this is the ground reality that I and every Hazarewal has experienced first hand. Well, it does not mean we hate Pathans but, to be honest, we are not in a love affair either.



Another hater spotted. Mate in peshawar 30 to 35% are hinko speaking but we never call them punjabi they are peshori people not punjabi may be you are exceptional case rest people dont hate or moke hazara people they are all kpk residents. Please refrain your self from spewing venom towards pathans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

United said:


> Hazara community has been epicenter of crimes against Sunni's all over the world be it Syira, Afgan, Iran, Pakistan........
> 
> U ppl r more faithful to Khamenei's than u r to ur ownselves
> 
> and u cry about others Shame on u!!!
> 
> 
> Bullshit we have many punjabis and pathans working in peshawar and lahore.......dont spread ur khamini shit with us u can eat it,



Lol rora they are hindko speaking people from abbatabad haripur mansehra not shia people. Subah dawai nahin lee thi kya ke yahan bongiyan marna start ker dein

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

aftab_s81 said:


> I'm from Hazara. Have lived in Peshawar for 2 years as a student. Majority of the Pathans consider us Punjabis. They call us Punjabi and hate like anything. They don't consider any development being done in Hazara as part of KP b/c we don't speak Pashto. This is why KP govt. has proposed 3 new routes for CPEC ALL excluding Hazara.
> I don't want to irk any querrel but this is the ground reality that I and every Hazarewal has experienced first hand. Well, it does not mean we hate Pathans but, to be honest, we are not in a love affair either.



True.
9 years in Peshawar university and I am from Hazara.



karakoram said:


> Another hater spotted. Mate in peshawar 30 to 35% are hinko speaking but we never call them punjabi they are peshori people not punjabi may be you are exceptional case rest people dont hate or moke hazara people they are all kpk residents. Please refrain your self from spewing venom towards pathans.


He is totally right. They call us punjabi and city people as karian................................It is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

karakoram said:


> Lol rora they are hindko speaking people from abbatabad haripur mansehra not shia people. Subah dawai nahin lee thi kya ke yahan bongiyan marna start ker dein



i am talking abut hazara 4m afgan not location hazara.....................and i was replying to shia hazara person who said punjabis and pathans hate each other..........read full and understand and take ur pills


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

RealNapster said:


> What about that road rehabilitation and widening project carried out on Nathiagali road till galiyat ?
> Expension (widening) of KKH mainly in curves from Havelian to Abbotabad. still underway.
> and what about Abbottabad university of Science and technology . ?


Yeah just nathiagali road was renovated?KKH project is basically a CPEC project so it has nothing to do with federal as well as provincial government.They didn't develop Abbottabad university of Science and technology,they just gave a university status to Hazara University Havelian Campus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

United said:


> i am talking abut hazara 4m afgan not location hazara.....................and i was replying to shia hazara person who said punjabis and pathans hate each other..........read full and understand and take ur pills


Hazaras from afghans or if you meant hazaras from quetta never supported Khomeini against pakistan.


They may like him for religious reasons and there's nothing wrong in it , we also like some foreign religioud scholars .and man Khomeini is no terrorist I , as a sunni like him too for his peaceful approach .

They are very sincere with Khomeini but at same time they're sincere with their land too otherwise ask yourself if they hated this land due to atrocities on them they would've left this land before so much earlier and chose iran to live . But they're still living here peacefully and according to law . 

Have you ever seen any hazara involved in any crime against state ? Heck they didn't even participated in any minor crimes like stealing or robbing . I live with them , I found them patriotic and equally worried about pakistan like we are . What this harmless community is doing any wrong to you ? They're being killed from everywhere and yet people like you are ready to judge them . Shame on you .

Plz keep your sectarian prejudice to yourself , don't dare to look at hazaras with this dirty insight .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

war&peace said:


> Well my comment was not particular your posts. Yeah that's a fact that it was developed by the British and the efforts and love of James Abbott are commendable in this regard. I have read the beautiful poem by him on a plaque in Lady Garden Park many times that I still remember that as I have saved images of it in my cam also.
> 
> I remember the day when I first came here
> And smelt the sweet Abbottabad air
> 
> The trees and ground covered with snow
> Gave us indeed a brilliant show
> 
> To me the place seemed like a dream
> And far ran a lonesome stream
> 
> The wind hissed as if welcoming us
> The pine swayed creating a lot of fuss
> 
> And the tiny cuckoo sang it away
> A song very melodious and gay
> 
> I adored the place from the first sight
> And was happy that my coming here was right
> 
> And eight good years here passed very soon
> And we leave you perhaps on a sunny noon
> 
> Oh Abbottabad we are leaving you now
> To your natural beauty do I bow
> 
> Perhaps your winds sound will never reach my ear
> My gift for you is a few sad tears
> 
> I bid you farewell with a heavy heart
> Never from my mind will your memories thwart​Really romantic words but he is not to be blamed, this place mesmerises its visitors with its allure even today
> ​


My beautiful village Gorraki in Haripur District, you can see cluster of homes that's the one.







View attachment 361137

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## United

Well.wisher said:


> Hazaras from afghans or if you meant hazaras from quetta never supported Khomeini against pakistan.
> 
> 
> They may like him for religious reasons and there's nothing wrong in it , we also like some foreign religioud scholars .and man Khomeini is no terrorist I , as a sunni like him too for his peaceful approach .
> 
> They are very sincere with Khomeini but at same time they're sincere with their land too otherwise ask yourself if they hated this land due to atrocities on them they would've left this land before so much earlier and chose iran to live . But they're still living here peacefully and according to law .
> 
> Have you ever seen any hazara involved in any crime against state ? Heck they didn't even participated in any minor crimes like stealing or robbing . I live with them , I found them patriotic and equally worried about pakistan like we are . What this harmless community is doing any wrong to you ? They're being killed from everywhere and yet people like you are ready to judge them . Shame on you .
> 
> Plz keep your sectarian prejudice to yourself , don't dare to look at hazaras with this dirty insight .



there are thousands of afgan and pak hazars getting trained in iran and going to war in syria...........once these blood thirsty terrorist come back to Pakistan the will be a night mare for our security forces they will be same like taliban.

i am not telling all are same but it just takes one rotten fruit to spoil other

i do not hate them as individuals but there actions are very questionable

anyone who sees or will see with dirty insight towards Pakistan i will also see him with same!


----------



## United

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's your job ....
> 
> View attachment 361139



dont make no sense to me take ur pills or just beat ur chest to death.

anyone who sees or will see with dirty insight towards Pakistan i will also see him with same!


----------



## Well.wisher

United said:


> there are thousands of afgan and pak hazars getting trained in iran and going to war in syria...........once these blood thirsty terrorist come back to Pakistan the will be a night mare for our security forces they will be same like taliban.
> 
> i am not telling all are same but it just takes one rotten fruit to spoil other
> 
> i do not hate them as individuals but there actions are very questionable
> 
> anyone who sees or will see with dirty insight towards Pakistan i will also see him with same!



Security in quetta on hazaras is very strict than you can imagine in your imagination . 
If quetta hazaras ever participated in such terrorist activities , security forces would've known that before anyone else . Your claim of hazara joining terrorist organisations is load of BS, it's just a silly accusation you made against hazaras . Hazaras of pakistan are one of most peaceful people you'll ever see in your life however I can give you a a valid proof of other pakistanis joining Syrian war and joining ISIS to kill more shias .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Well.wisher

United said:


> dont make no sense to me take ur pills or just beat ur chest to death.
> 
> anyone who sees or will see with dirty insight towards Pakistan i will also see him with same!



ISIS is a dangerous enemy of pakistan, even if by chance any Pakistani hazara is fighting with them then they're doing a great job : )
All muslims should fight against ISIS .BLOODY RASCALS OF BLOODY PIECE OF SHIT, 
THEY DESERVE A BLOODY END ,
.BE HEAD THESE BLOODY RASCALS .. THEIR HEADS SHOULD BE USED TO PLAY FOOTBALL . BLOODY BASTARDS OF BLOODY ISIS .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RealNapster

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> Jalozai Dam



ANP project. PTI is just carrying it. 



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> Teaching Hospital Nowshera,



Never heared of that. even google and news are silent about this. 



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> UET Jalozai Campus Nowshera,



It's a UET project. started by ANP.



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> Medical College,



Agreed. PTI project. 



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> ,2 Commerce Colleges



Name them. and i will provide you the details of those colleges.



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> ,Rs 13 billion spur construction along river kabul banks,



Are you even familiar with the hurdle we and charsadwal "every year" face from floods ? it was are very very basic demand of the People of Nowshera due to which People voted for Pervaiz Khattak.



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> water supply schemes



EU, USAID and other NGO's are funding these projects. A project in Aba khel villlage was completed by Provincial Government in 2013. but it was also a Project of ANP. government is just supporting and encouraging NGO's to work here. nothing more, nothing less.



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> KP police Explosives handling schools,SCU training schools,



First, the main concentration of bomb blasts was in Peshawar Nowshera. khair wese is bat ki koi thuk nahe banti. but

Do you know Nowshera Police line is the "widest, longest, largest" police line in KP ? so they had plenty of free space. that's why builted Explosive school and SCU training schools here. Do any of Police line in Hazara have that much free space to accommodate a training school ?




Peregrine_Falcon said:


> solar tubewell projects and even solar panels were only distributed in Nowshera.



Only in those 2-3 villages which lack water supply schemes and electricity supply. BTW you will be glad to hear that these Solar tubewell's was also started by ANP. 





 a 2012 video.

BTW current KP government issued tender for 4 solar powered tubewell in 3 villages of Nowshera. but are you familiar with the water situation in those 2-3 villages ? named tangi khattak and manki shareed ?

http://irrigation.gkp.pk/irrigation/etender/viewTender.php?gtnit=484&type=long



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> He had also announced knowledge park in nowshera,don't know whether it materialized or not.



NO.
He also announced educational city near Jahangera. but nothing materialized. 



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> I see him inaugurating roads and other small projects like schools etc on regular basis in these 3 districts.



As far as i remember. he by his own only inaugurated Explosive school in Nowshera, and 1 other High school in Mardan. 


Now tell me do you know people of Nowsera are actually not happy with his progress in Nowshera district. ? Because the some projects that you mentioned i.e; Medical college or any commerece college are solely in NOwshera city. while major district including my Part is still hoping to get Gas supply for there villages. bhai kehne ka matlab ye tha kay kuch b kar lo, kami phir b reh jaati hay. Hazara me kaam nahe ho raha uska ye matlab nahe kay NOwshera or mardan ko London bana dia gya hay. But still i am happy with the legislation and office reforms of this government. it's a big relief for People of KP. as well as improvement in education sector is incredible.



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> Yeah just nathiagali road was renovated?KKH project is basically a CPEC project so it has nothing to do with federal as well as provincial government.They didn't develop Abbottabad university of Science and technology,they just gave a university status to Hazara University Havelian Campus.



Every one get a piece of cake. it's not like you have a single bite and People from Nowshera are enjoying the full cake. 

BTW road and corner widening project is not a CPEC prject. it's by Provincial Government. 

And i am shocked with you intellectual level. You think updating status of a Campus to a Full new university is a gudda-guddi ka khel ? woww...


----------



## Orakzai

aftab_s81 said:


> I'm from Hazara. Have lived in Peshawar for 2 years as a student. Majority of the Pathans consider us Punjabis. They call us Punjabi and hate like anything. They don't consider any development being done in Hazara as part of KP b/c we don't speak Pashto. This is why KP govt. has proposed 3 new routes for CPEC ALL excluding Hazara.
> I don't want to irk any querrel but this is the ground reality that I and every Hazarewal has experienced first hand. Well, it does not mean we hate Pathans but, to be honest, we are not in a love affair either.


if that was the case how is it that the most developed districts of KPK happens to be in Hazara region?
plus isnt it a common thing in punjab and even hazara districts to crack jokes about pathans? yes pathans usually are very proud and so are people of punjab so are people of hazara, pathans face the same sort of situation in places where they are minority too but we dont cry? so what are you crying on about?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Muhammad Omar said:


> Hasan Abdal-Havelian section is 6 lane while
> *Havelian-Thakot section is 4 lane*



Didn't they convert all of Hazara motorway in to 6 lanes or only Hasan Badal-Havelian section?


----------



## Khafee

@United @DESERT FIGHTER 

You both need to calm down.


*22 January 2016*
*Iran 'foreign legion' leans on Afghan Shia in Syria war
*

_Some 20,000 Afghan Shia fighters said to be fighting alongside Iran to help save government of Syrian President Assad.



Iran is recruiting Afghan Shia fighters in their tens of thousands to step up the Islamic Republic's efforts in the Syrian war, offering them salaries to join the fight to save the government of President Bashar al-Assad.


As the conflict enters its fifth year, Iranian media has said that there are some 20,000 fighters in the Fatemiyon division, which is made up of both naturalised Afghans who lived in Iran and those who have travelled from Afghanistan._

Details:
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...ns-afghan-shia-syria-war-160122130355206.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01/15/16
_Iran has prepared almost 200,000 young men in countries across the Middle East to help with the arrival of the Mahdi, a Muslim leader who will usher in justice prior to the Day of Judgment, a Revolutionary Guard commander said earlier this week. Maj. Gen. Mohammad Ali Jafari said recent violence across the region, including the rise of the Islamic State group, was a sign the arrival of the messianic Muslim leader was imminent, the Turkish newspaper Daily Sabah reported.

Jafari said the current developments in the region, “the formation of [the Islamic State group] and Takfiri [extremist] groups, and the events that occurred in the past years are paving the ground for the emergence of Imam Mahdi,” Middle East Monitor reported. "You can now see the positive results in the readiness of nearly 200,000 young armed in Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan and Yemen.”
_
Details:
http://www.ibtimes.com/iran-prepari...-backs-shiites-syria-iraq-afghanistan-2267065


----------



## Narcissist

Orakzai said:


> if that was the case how is it that the most developed districts of KPK happens to be in Hazara region?
> plus isnt it a common thing in punjab and even hazara districts to crack jokes about pathans? yes pathans usually are very proud and so are people of punjab so are people of hazara, pathans face the same sort of situation in places where they are minority too but we dont cry? so what are you crying on about?



If I had to guess, I'd say it's because some people (not him, of course... that would be a violation of the rules here) are over-privileged, cowardly, crybabies. They're usually hoping to gain sympathy from Punjabis, while simaltaneously tarnishing the Pakhtun reputation. De khpal poza ghul na dakk kayi. Brown nosing. Etc.

He has no concern that CPEC is a complete rip-off. Just because stupid idiots on this website clap every time the word CPEC is ushered, doesn't change harsh realities that it is indeed a rip off, designed by a paindu.

Hindkowan are treated very nicely... it takes a complete loser to cry publicly just because of 1 or 2 jokes.


----------



## Imad.Khan

LoveIcon said:


> 4 lane shouldn't be called motorway, It's just a highway without city/town traffic. Motorway should be at-least 6 lanes.



There are plenty of 4 lane motorways in Australia as well, A motorway is set of roads that have no traffic lights or roundabouts or intersections. A highway is a multilane roadways that have higher speeds but can have traffic lights roundabouts and intersections.



Peregrine_Falcon said:


> Yeah, you are totally right but all our politicians do exhibit these kind of things like spending most of the budget on the areas they belong to while ignoring other areas.Panama Brothers spend almost all of the budget on Central Punjab.When Gillani was PM he built more than 12 flyovers as well as model airport in Multan and diverted even funds of ongoing lowari tunnel Project towards Projects in Multan.Pervez Khattak is also spending most of the funds on Nowshehra,mardan and Peshawar.



I agree with you here. Thats why i have been promoting the creation of Multiple smaller provinces. Also isn't building roads now the job of the local govts? Aren't these local govts performing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Imad.Khan said:


> A motorway is set of roads that have no traffic lights or roundabouts or intersections. A highway is a multilane roadways that have higher speeds but can have traffic lights roundabouts and intersections.


Bro, can you give me a link to this definition?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Khafee said:


> Bro, can you give me a link to this definition?


A dual-carriageway road designed for fast traffic, with relatively few places for joining or leaving.
https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

Khafee said:


> Bro, can you give me a link to this definition?



That was my summarized definition. But you can get the details from 

http://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-highway-and-vs-motorway/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

aftab_s81 said:


> They don't consider any development being done in Hazara as part of KP b/c we don't speak Pashto. This is why KP govt. has proposed 3 new routes for CPEC ALL excluding Hazara.



One shouldn't take these retards for political or ethnic reason drawing straight line on map as "route" seriously. Only new road in CPEC is one between DI Khan-Hakla. Rest were already constructed long time ago or already under construction since last 10 years. Old ones are being upgraded.


----------



## Narcissist

save_ghenda said:


> One shouldn't take these retards for political or ethnic reason drawing straight line on map as "route" seriously. Only new road in CPEC is one between DI Khan-Hakla. Rest were already constructed long time ago or already under construction since last 10 years. Old ones are being upgraded.



Yes. A straight line to go from point A to point B. They must be retards. What are they thinking?

What do you call that little curve btw? Is that old construction too?


----------



## Kabira

Narcissist said:


> Yes. A straight line to go from point A to point B. They must be retards. What are they thinking?
> 
> What do you call that little curve btw? Is that old construction too?



Yes retards because point of CPEC isn't to reduce distance of 50km out of 2500km by building straight road from China to Gwader and running through villages instead of cities. Looking at geography of the region, any new route like that will cost $100 billion.

Which curve?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Narcissist

save_ghenda said:


> Yes retards because point of CPEC isn't to reduce distance of 50km out of 2500km by building straight road from China to Gwader. Looking at geography of the region, any new route like that will cost $100 billion.



 $100 billion. So almost 50% of Pakistan's economy, just because the terrain is slightly hilly. Please be serious.

You ignored the fact that you lied about "the only new construction", and never answered what the curve was.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

save_ghenda said:


> Didn't they convert all of Hazara motorway in to 6 lanes or only Hasan Badal-Havelian section?



Only Hasan Abdal-Havelian section was converted into 6 lane which initially was 4 lane but PM Nawaz announced to make it 6 lane... rest is 4 lane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Narcissist

save_ghenda said:


> Which curve?



The random curve into Punjab.


----------



## Kabira

Narcissist said:


> $100 billion. So almost 50% of Pakistan's economy, just because the terrain is slightly hilly. Please be serious.
> 
> You ignored the fact that you lied about "the only new construction", and never answered what the curve was.



What does Pakistan economy have to do with cost of roads?


----------



## Narcissist

save_ghenda said:


> What does Pakistan economy have to do with cost of roads?



You're inventing numbers. Unrealistic ones. I compared it to Pakistan's economy because that's how unrealistic the number was. Almost 50% of the economy of a country of 200m people. All because of a few hills.

Also, it's not 50km. It'll easily shave off 2-300km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Narcissist said:


> The random curve into Punjab.



You mean on DI-Hakla motorway? because before China it first goes through Islamabad which will actually benefit local people of poor south KPK and thal region of south punjab. We shouldn't worry about Chinese trucks taking extra 30 mins to reach Gwader yet when looks like these roads will be mostly used for local traffic. And since by early next decade railway track will be laid down in Gilget and Gwader/Karachi so even less reasons for Chinese to use expensive trucks to transport goods.


----------



## Well.wisher

Khafee said:


> @United @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> You both need to calm down.
> 
> 
> *22 January 2016*
> *Iran 'foreign legion' leans on Afghan Shia in Syria war
> *
> 
> _Some 20,000 Afghan Shia fighters said to be fighting alongside Iran to help save government of Syrian President Assad.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is recruiting Afghan Shia fighters in their tens of thousands to step up the Islamic Republic's efforts in the Syrian war, offering them salaries to join the fight to save the government of President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> 
> As the conflict enters its fifth year, Iranian media has said that there are some 20,000 fighters in the Fatemiyon division, which is made up of both naturalised Afghans who lived in Iran and those who have travelled from Afghanistan._
> 
> Details:
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...ns-afghan-shia-syria-war-160122130355206.html
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 01/15/16
> _Iran has prepared almost 200,000 young men in countries across the Middle East to help with the arrival of the Mahdi, a Muslim leader who will usher in justice prior to the Day of Judgment, a Revolutionary Guard commander said earlier this week. Maj. Gen. Mohammad Ali Jafari said recent violence across the region, including the rise of the Islamic State group, was a sign the arrival of the messianic Muslim leader was imminent, the Turkish newspaper Daily Sabah reported.
> 
> Jafari said the current developments in the region, “the formation of [the Islamic State group] and Takfiri [extremist] groups, and the events that occurred in the past years are paving the ground for the emergence of Imam Mahdi,” Middle East Monitor reported. "You can now see the positive results in the readiness of nearly 200,000 young armed in Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan and Yemen.”
> _
> Details:
> http://www.ibtimes.com/iran-prepari...-backs-shiites-syria-iraq-afghanistan-2267065



I've no doubt in it that shia and sunni from pakistan are joining Syrian war . Some 16 to 18 sunni were caught from punjab who were going to Syria to join ISIS .

It might be true that some shia has also gone to Syria from pakistan but I still want proof of hazaras of quetta joining any terrorist organisation as it's seem impossible that they could go against pakistan . Observing their patriotism and history ,, I believe that they would never join anything that would be cause of destabilising this state .


----------



## Narcissist

save_ghenda said:


> And since by early next decade railway track will be laid down in Gilget and Gwader/Karachi so even less reasons for Chinese to use expensive trucks to transport goods.



Sure buddy.

What are your estimates for the cost of that? $2 trillion?


----------



## Kabira

Narcissist said:


> You're inventing numbers. Unrealistic ones. I compared it to Pakistan's economy because that's how unrealistic the number was. Almost 50% of the economy of a country of 200m people. All because of a few hills.
> 
> Also, it's not 50km. It'll easily shave off 2-300km.



Because economy of Pakistan doesn't have much to do with how much roads will cost. And its 50km because line is already pretty straight from Gwadar-Quetta-DI-Khan-Hakla and on to Gilget. There is no point of building straight road in lets say Balochistan ignoring Quetta along the way to save 50-100km.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1Ypl-rj2JVeefZ7SgKF9yNHV41zk&hl=en_US&ll=28.957520633612823,67.80506485675653&z=8

I wonder why people of Sibi are not protesting in Balochistan because route going straight would have been ideal for them.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Orakzai said:


> if that was the case how is it that the most developed districts of KPK happens to be in Hazara region?
> plus isnt it a common thing in punjab and even hazara districts to crack jokes about pathans? yes pathans usually are very proud and so are people of punjab so are people of hazara, pathans face the same sort of situation in places where they are minority too but we dont cry? so what are you crying on about?


Please visit any other areas of Hazara too except Abbottabad or specially Abbottabad City.Hazara Division is not all about Abbottabad or specifically Abbottabad City.Hazara Division has 7 districts namely Abbottabad,Batagram,Haripur, Upper Kohistan, Lower Kohistan, Mansehra and Torghar.Out of all these districts only Abbottabad City seems to be developed infrastructure wise but that's not primarily due to provincial govt's special attention or somewhat like that.It was developed by British as a resort city and if anyone knows history then Abbottabad was named after James Abbott Commissioner of Abbottabad who had developed Abbottabad to be the best city in the North.If you go towards upper parts of Hazara Region then you would find out that districts like Kohistan and Torghar don't even have roads for most of it's region,let alone any other basic facilities of life.Abbottabad is rightly called the city of schools & colleges most of which are private or Armed Forces one's but how many universities are there in whole of Hazara Division?Just 2 or 3 for a population of more than 6 to 7 million and even those don't fall in 2nd or 3rd grade category of universiites.

We don't bother about jokes being cracked on us neither we are complaining about that and you will never see us complaining about that.We are the most jolly people you'd ever find.The main thing that's a concern for us is that KP gov't doesn't owns Hazara Division as being it's own part just like PPP doesn't owns Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And Hazaras are evil and against Pak? Although such a small community gave Pak people like COAS Musa Khan and Air chief Sharbat Ali Changezi and countless martyrs and war heroes .. Yet some chutiya wahabi living in gulf dares to abuse them,call them names etc?
> 
> 
> You secterian chutiyas shouldn't talk about patriotism .... You chutiyas only know how to kill innocent and spreading your venom... Blow yourself up turd... Bloody blow up doll.. Walking bomb.
> 
> 
> Blow your blind bin baaz and fukin baghdadi..'before finally blowing yourself up and getting your 72 male African Virgins.


My urdu teacher was a hazara sadaf changezi . He was a poet just like allama iqbal . He had the luck of meeting and spending time with allama iqbal . He also had pics of allama iqbal with him . He always recalls his old memories with allama iqbal r.a ..


----------



## Kabira

Narcissist said:


> Sure buddy.
> 
> What are your estimates for the cost of that? $2 trillion?



Thankfully Pak railways isn't stupid to draw straight line on map, track will be build along KKH highway in Gilget.


----------



## Well.wisher

Khafee said:


> @United @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> You both need to calm down.
> 
> 
> *22 January 2016*
> *Iran 'foreign legion' leans on Afghan Shia in Syria war
> *
> 
> _Some 20,000 Afghan Shia fighters said to be fighting alongside Iran to help save government of Syrian President Assad.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is recruiting Afghan Shia fighters in their tens of thousands to step up the Islamic Republic's efforts in the Syrian war, offering them salaries to join the fight to save the government of President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> 
> As the conflict enters its fifth year, Iranian media has said that there are some 20,000 fighters in the Fatemiyon division, which is made up of both naturalised Afghans who lived in Iran and those who have travelled from Afghanistan._
> 
> Details:
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...ns-afghan-shia-syria-war-160122130355206.html
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 01/15/16
> _Iran has prepared almost 200,000 young men in countries across the Middle East to help with the arrival of the Mahdi, a Muslim leader who will usher in justice prior to the Day of Judgment, a Revolutionary Guard commander said earlier this week. Maj. Gen. Mohammad Ali Jafari said recent violence across the region, including the rise of the Islamic State group, was a sign the arrival of the messianic Muslim leader was imminent, the Turkish newspaper Daily Sabah reported.
> 
> Jafari said the current developments in the region, “the formation of [the Islamic State group] and Takfiri [extremist] groups, and the events that occurred in the past years are paving the ground for the emergence of Imam Mahdi,” Middle East Monitor reported. "You can now see the positive results in the readiness of nearly 200,000 young armed in Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan and Yemen.”
> _
> Details:
> http://www.ibtimes.com/iran-prepari...-backs-shiites-syria-iraq-afghanistan-2267065



Off topic but since you seem knowledgeable on deen islam , I read somewhere in a islamic book that one 'nishaani ' of qayamat would be a war in country 'shaam' .( syria ) ??


----------



## Narcissist

save_ghenda said:


> Because economy of Pakistan doesn't have much to do with how much roads will cost. And its 50km because line is already pretty straight from Gwadar-Quetta-DI-Khan-Hakla and on to Gilget. There is no point of building straight road in lets say Balochistan ignoring Quetta along the way to save 50-100km.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1Ypl-rj2JVeefZ7SgKF9yNHV41zk&hl=en_US&ll=28.957520633612823,67.80506485675653&z=8
> 
> I wonder why people of Sibi are not protesting in Balochistan because route going straight would have been ideal for them.



I was making fun of your $100 billion claim. I can't be held responsible for the fact that you're actually having difficulty comprehending basic English. You're not qualified to go around calling anyone stupid.

The rest of your post is basically garbage. KPK can save distance by bypassing di khan. I don't have time to lecture you.


----------



## Kabira

Narcissist said:


> I was making fun of your $100 billion claim. I can't be held responsible for the fact that you're actually having difficulty comprehending basic English. You're not qualified to go around calling anyone stupid.
> 
> The rest of your post is basically garbage. KPK can save distance by bypassing di khan. I don't have time to lecture you.



You're too stupid to understand that no one is going to build straight road to reduce 50km for Chinese trucks, get real. It will be expensive considering current KKH highway in Gilget upgration will cost $8 billion and its under construction since last decade. Now imagine going right through mountains genius.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Well.wisher said:


> Off topic but since you seem knowledgeable on deen islam , I read somewhere in a islamic book that one 'nishaani ' of qayamat would be a war in country 'shaam' .( syria ) ??


My knowledge is very limited. But turmoil / war in Shaam is one of them.

But there are other signs which are coming true as well. One of the gravest is disrespect for parents. Parents will become subservient to their children. This particular one scares the hell out of me. May Allah bless us and help us all.



Well.wisher said:


> I've no doubt in it that shia and sunni from pakistan are joining Syrian war . Some 16 to 18 sunni were caught from punjab who were going to Syria to join ISIS .
> 
> It might be true that some shia has also gone to Syria from pakistan but I still want proof of hazaras of quetta joining any terrorist organisation as it's seem impossible that they could go against pakistan . Observing their patriotism and history ,, I believe that they would never join anything that would be cause of destabilising this state .



I don't think Hazaras from Pakistan are in Syria. I have yet to see any evidence that would indicate so. On the other hand Afghanis in Iran, and from Afgh have been doing so. So maybe that's why the confusion.

@DESERT FIGHTER @United

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

Khafee said:


> My knowledge is very limited. But turmoil / war in Shaam is one of them.
> 
> But there are other signs which are coming true as well. One of the gravest is disrespect for parents. Parents will become subservient to their children. This particular one scares the hell out of me. May Allah bless us and help us all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @United



Yes . Parents are one of most important people in our life , islam, has given them a great honour .
You're true , disrespecting parents is very common now astaghfirullah. 
You know once I was too very disrespectful and hurtful to my parents but then I was honoured to be admonished to be respectful and obey my parents , then I knew that God almighty cares a lot for parents , if you're not respectful to your parents God almighty isn't pleased with you . God is with those who are obeying yo their parents . Trust me I was admonished to not hurt my parents , such is importance of parents to Allah subhanu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Well.wisher said:


> I've no doubt in it that shia and sunni from pakistan are joining Syrian war . Some 16 to 18 sunni were caught from punjab who were going to Syria to join ISIS .
> 
> It might be true that some shia has also gone to Syria from pakistan but I still want proof of hazaras of quetta joining any terrorist organisation as it's seem impossible that they could go against pakistan . Observing their patriotism and history ,, I believe that they would never join anything that would be cause of destabilising this state .




And why wouldn't they join? It was Pakistan after all that was responsible for the war in Syria, the Falklands war, World War 1 and World War 2. 

According to many respected sources, Pakistan is also responsible for the decline in music sales for Taylor Swift and Lady Gaga.



Khafee said:


> My knowledge is very limited. But turmoil / war in Shaam is one of them.
> 
> But there are other signs which are coming true as well. One of the gravest is disrespect for parents. Parents will become subservient to their children. This particular one scares the hell out of me. May Allah bless us and help us all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Hazaras from Pakistan are in Syria. I have yet to see any evidence that would indicate so. On the other hand Afghanis in Iran, and from Afgh have been doing so. So maybe that's why the confusion.
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @United




Of course there are many Pakistanis in Syria. It was after all Pakistan that was responsible for the war in Syria in the 1st place. There are even many Pakistani Hazares in Colombia fighting against the FARC rebels. There are even many Hazares from Pakistan in the Congo fighting against anti-government Congolese militiamen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hazara Motorway Asphalt Carpeting

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## newb3e

If only Pak faujs FWO was sincere and constructed better well planned khi-hyd motorway!


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> I agree with you and i'm also from Hazara division.Although i'm a pti supporter and they've done many great things in KPK but they totally neglect Hazara region whenever there is a pashtoon in KPK government.That's the reason you would hardly see any mega project going on in Hazara region by provincial government.


I strongly disagree with you. I don't want moter-way or some type of metro bus mega project in my area in first place I want Best Educational institution and medical facilities for my people at most. KPK govt (a pashtoon govt) is going to set up the first ‘Fachhochschule’ university in Haripur. If you don't consider it a mega project, take the CPEC route and give me the university.
Source : https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/92861-A-visionary-initiative

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cleverrider

newb3e said:


> If only Pak faujs FWO was sincere and constructed better well planned khi-hyd motorway!



The corruption starts from the generals, only fools will have any doubts.


----------



## Orakzai

Peregrine_Falcon said:


> Please visit any other areas of Hazara too except Abbottabad or specially Abbottabad City.Hazara Division is not all about Abbottabad or specifically Abbottabad City.Hazara Division has 7 districts namely Abbottabad,Batagram,Haripur, Upper Kohistan, Lower Kohistan, Mansehra and Torghar.Out of all these districts only Abbottabad City seems to be developed infrastructure wise but that's not primarily due to provincial govt's special attention or somewhat like that.It was developed by British as a resort city and if anyone knows history then Abbottabad was named after James Abbott Commissioner of Abbottabad who had developed Abbottabad to be the best city in the North.If you go towards upper parts of Hazara Region then you would find out that districts like Kohistan and Torghar don't even have roads for most of it's region,let alone any other basic facilities of life.Abbottabad is rightly called the city of schools & colleges most of which are private or Armed Forces one's but how many universities are there in whole of Hazara Division?Just 2 or 3 for a population of more than 6 to 7 million and even those don't fall in 2nd or 3rd grade category of universiites.
> 
> We don't bother about jokes being cracked on us neither we are complaining about that and you will never see us complaining about that.We are the most jolly people you'd ever find.The main thing that's a concern for us is that KP gov't doesn't owns Hazara Division as being it's own part just like PPP doesn't owns Karachi.



i belong to Hangu district i challange you to come up with infrastructure education etc stats of the least developed district of Hazara division and if it was worse then Hangu then i would apologise here right away. 
Being neglected by the current governement you can partially blame it on government but mostly your own ELECTED MPA's who happen to be Hazaras not pashtuns and are useless.



Narcissist said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say it's because some people (not him, of course... that would be a violation of the rules here) are over-privileged, cowardly, crybabies. They're usually hoping to gain sympathy from Punjabis, while simaltaneously tarnishing the Pakhtun reputation. De khpal poza ghul na dakk kayi. Brown nosing. Etc.
> 
> He has no concern that CPEC is a complete rip-off. Just because stupid idiots on this website clap every time the word CPEC is ushered, doesn't change harsh realities that it is indeed a rip off, designed by a paindu.
> 
> Hindkowan are treated very nicely... it takes a complete loser to cry publicly just because of 1 or 2 jokes.



i was surprised when i read his post and the amount of likes on it. Most of the bussinesses in saddar are actually owned by Hindko speaking guys and this guy is telling us about pashtuns hating on them. Ridiculous.


----------



## I.R.A

maximuswarrior said:


> What is your concern with PTI? Has IK or any of his party members called you a Punjabi? Please clarify what your concern is.



I can't tolerate liars and cheats.

I think you have forgotten Khattak's speech when he was trying to enter Punjab for this last dharna drama.



maximuswarrior said:


> You should engage because you are making random accusations.



Random accusations? Try this with someone who hasn't experienced it, unfortunately I have experienced it and I won't pretend as if this racism doesn't happen.



RealNapster said:


> What about that road rehabilitation and widening project carried out on Nathiagali road till galiyat ?
> Expension (widening) of KKH mainly in curves from Havelian to Abbotabad. still underway.
> and what about Abbottabad university of Science and technology . ?



Have ever been inside Ayub Medical Complex recently? And I believe roads are not provincial government's doing its NHA or federal.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Can we stop naming stuff after ethnicities...? It only sows more divisions.


----------



## I.R.A

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Can we stop naming stuff after ethnicities...? It only sows more divisions.



Hazara is not named after any ethnicity like KPK.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

User said:


> Hazara is not named after any ethnicity like KPK.


I'm against naming provinces based off of ethnicities as well.


----------



## Maxpane

I S I said:


> He's another typical Youthia.


Who is youthia?


----------



## I.R.A

Maxpane said:


> Who is youthia?



Anyone who is not patwari or simply put doesn't accept NS as "Ameer ul Momineen" . By that definition I am a youthia too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

User said:


> Anyone who is not patwari or simply put doesn't accept NS as "Ameer ul Momineen" . By that definition I am a youthia too.


Bro i dnt like this dirty language . You have your point of view and i respect your opinion . If you have different political view it doesnot mean that i start to abuse you .


----------



## I.R.A

Maxpane said:


> Bro i dnt like this dirty language . You have your point of view and i respect your opinion . If you have different political view it doesnot mean that i start to abuse you .



Abuse? 

Patwari (people who supposedly keep record of land ownership) are PMLN supporters

Youthia (mainly because they are young) are PTI supporters

Ameer ul Momineen well NS did try to become one last time.


----------



## I S I

Maxpane said:


> Who is youthia?


A brainwashed bunch of minions who wants to make their Master PM of our country at the cost of Pakistan.



cleverrider said:


> The corruption starts from the generals, only fools will have any doubts.


Show your real flag, indian. Or you're too ashamed to do so?


----------



## cleverrider

I S I said:


> A brainwashed bunch of minions who wants to make their Master PM of our country at the cost of Pakistan.
> Show your real flag, indian. Or you're too ashamed to do so?



The average mind speaks again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

cleverrider said:


> The average mind speaks again.


Says the false flagger.


----------



## RealNapster

User said:


> Have ever been inside Ayub Medical Complex recently?



I live in front of Ayub mian... I am a student of Comsats ATD.



User said:


> And I believe roads are not provincial government's doing its NHA or federal.



Nathiagali and galiyat road is neither under federal nor NHA. enjoy.

BTW you skip the Abbotabad University Part. Par chalo rehny do. Phir kabhe...


----------



## Kabira

User said:


> I don't see PTI winning any seats from that region again.



Hazara division is not all hindko speaking, only 3 districts bordering punjab, azad kashmir and Islamabad correct me if I'm wrong. Rest are pashto and other language speakers. You can't make province out of 3 districts yet, maybe when Pakistan decide to make 20 provinces on administrative basis or something along those lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

war&peace said:


> Now if we compare this situation with Punjab, we see that the *govt has always neglected the southern Punjab* and invested unfairly in just one city while depriving rest of the cities especially in the southern Punjab region for decades and that is why there is a strong movement for a separate province.



Main point here, government of N may have neglected south punjab. Many of these PPP MNA from south punjab demanding seraiki suba are settlers in agricultural lands from upper punjab. You can tell by their surnames and the way they speak in punjabi, like that Shaukat Basra of PPP. I've never heard any talk of discrimination of average people of upper punjab against south punjab, the demand is purely on administrative and political basis.


----------



## war&peace

save_ghenda said:


> Main point here, government of N may have neglected south punjab. Many of these PPP MNA from south punjab demanding seraiki suba are settlers in agricultural lands from upper punjab. You can tell by their surnames and the way they speak in punjabi, like that Shaukat Basra of PPP. I've never heard any talk of discrimination of average people of upper punjab against south punjab, the demand is purely on administrative and political basis.


Totally wrong and you just displayed your ignorance about this issue...I have spent a few years in Multan, this has nothing to do with PPP, this is a very local and indigenous movement which surfaces from time to time and its famous leader was Taaj Langa.. they are very nationalist people and I personally do not like since they consider Urdu speaking people as "mohajirs" and my family is Urdu speaking, but still in principle I think there should be more provinces to eliminate this synthetic fault lines and better management and administration in our country.


----------



## Kabira

war&peace said:


> Totally wrong and you just displayed your ignorance about this issue...I have spent a few years in Multan, this has nothing to do with PPP, this is a very local and indigenous movement which surfaces from time to time and its famous leader was Taaj Langa.. they are very nationalist people and I personally do not like since they consider Urdu speaking people as "mohajirs" and my family is Urdu speaking, but still in principle I think there should be more provinces to eliminate this synthetic fault lines and better management and administration in our country.



Irrelevant Langah have abandoned seraiki party movement and now have made new party with agenda of "national issues". PPP will not rise issue of seraiki suba anymore because of Karachi. Only PTI will do that because they don't seem to have problem with Hazara province. Or maybe they do now since they won in KPK.

Everyone in punjab consider urdu speakers muhajirs but there never have been any issue. Many urdu speakers have settled in upper punjab and south punjab. They are not concentrated in one city like in Sindh.


----------



## I.R.A

save_ghenda said:


> Hazara division is not all hindko speaking, only 3 districts bordering punjab, azad kashmir and Islamabad correct me if I'm wrong. Rest are pashto and other language speakers. You can't make province out of 3 districts yet, maybe when Pakistan decide to make 20 provinces on administrative basis or something along those lines.



Yes its not all Hindko speaking, even the districts you mention many non Hindko speaking people have settled there. But the demand for separate province is not based on ethnicity or linguistic, it is more of grievance and being ignored. With current tola of politicians we can hardly see any positive development on lines of better administration, the moment they see their vote bank being disturbed they will make it a political issue.


----------



## onebyone




----------



## Path-Finder

Abbotabad Hazara Motorway's Beam of Bridge Collapses During Construction


----------



## Saifullah Sani

I.R.A said:


> Yes its not all Hindko speaking, even the districts you mention many non Hindko speaking people have settled there. But the demand for separate province is not based on ethnicity or linguistic, it is more of grievance and being ignored. With current tola of politicians we can hardly see any positive development on lines of better administration, the moment they see their vote bank being disturbed they will make it a political issue.


those who demands seraiki suba never win in any election and what Yousa Raza Gelani from PPP and Shah Mahmood Qureshi PTI did for their home town nothing


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Path-Finder said:


> Abbotabad Hazara Motorway's Beam of Bridge Collapses During Construction




Crane Lost Control (Failed) 
3 girders were already launched, crane broke while launching 4th girders which fell on the already launched girders.


----------

